# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Η σωστή διαχείριση εκτροφής καναρινιών

## orion

Ο Δήμος Γαλατσίου και η Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – ΕΛΙΤ 


σας Προσκαλούν στην Εκδήλωση με θέμα 

*«Η σωστή διαχείριση εκτροφής  καναρινιών. Αναφορά σε περιβαλλοντικούς και λοιμογόνους παράγοντες που  μπορεί να επηρεάζουν την αναπαραγωγή και ευζωία των πτηνών»* 

Με ομιλήτρια την *κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη*,  Κτηνίατρο - Ειδικότητα στην παθολογία και χειρουργική πτηνών και λοιπών  μικρών εξωτικών ζώων, του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουτρέχτης- Ολλανδία.

την *Κυριακή 19 Απριλίου 2015* και ώρα *10.30* στο

*Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο «Καμίνι» του Δήμου Γαλατσίου*, οδός Ρεθύμνης 36 & Χρ. Καψάλη 14

Πληροφορίες: www.elit-timbrado.gr, info@elit-timbrado.gr – κιν. 6947813906, 

---

*Π Ρ Ο Γ Ρ Α Μ Μ Α    Ε Κ Δ Η Λ Ω Σ Η Σ*

*10.30 Προσέλευση* 

*11.00 Έναρξη Εκδήλωσης - Καλωσόρισμα*

*11.15 Μέρος Α' Εισήγηση κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη*
          - Αναφορά στη διαμόρφωση ενός πτηνοτροφείου καναρινιών.
          - Διατροφή. Περιβαλλοντικοί παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τα καναρίνια.

*12.15 Διάλειμμα* 

*12.45 Μέρος Β' Εισήγηση κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη*
          - Συνήθεις παθήσεις και ασθένειες καναρινιών

*13.45 Μέρος Γ' Ανοιχτή Συζήτηση-Ερωτήσεις*

*14.15 Ολοκλήρωση Εκδήλωσης 


---

*
*Με συγκοινωνία:* Η λεωφορειακή γραμμή του ΟΑΣΑ "608"  που ξεκινάει από Ζωγράφου και καταλήγει στο Γαλάτσι είναι βολική για  μετάβαση στο χώρο. Κατεβαίνετε στην στάση "Συκιά" κατευθυνθείτε περίπου  50 μέτρα πιο κάτω στη Λ. Γαλατσίου στο φανάρι (ανδριάντας Κολοκοτρώνη),  περνάτε απέναντι στην οδό Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και σε  περίπου 50 μέτρα στο αριστερό σας χέρι θα δείτε το Καμίνι. 



*Με αυτοκίνητο:* Με  κατεύθυνση την άνοδο της Λ. Γαλατσίου, στρίβετε αριστερά στην οδό  Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) περίπου 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι. _Διαθέσιμος χώρος στάθμευσης_. Εάν  έρχεστε από την Λ. Πρωτοπαπαδάκη με πορεία προς την Λ. Βεϊκου θα τη  διασχίσετε και στο πρώτο φανάρι θα στρίψετε δεξιά επί της οδού  Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και στα 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι. Εάν έρχεστε από Λ. Βεϊκου θα κατευθυνθείτε  προς την Λ. Γαλατσίου και στο πρώτο φανάρι θα στρίψετε δεξιά επί της  οδού Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και στα 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι.

----------


## oasis

Η ΕΛΙΤ κανει πραγματικα εξαιρετικη δουλεια στο θεμα της ενημερωσης. πιστευω οτι αυτη η λεσχη ειναι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για ολους τους συλλογους και τα club. Φυσικα να πουμε και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους συμφορουμητες μας που μας ενημερωνουν για τις δρασεις της λεσχης.Η ΕΛΙΤ ειναι απο μονη της ενας σημαντικος λογος να ασχοληθεις με την εκτροφη των τιμπραντο και με στεναχωρει που δεν βλεπω παρομοιες κινησεις στο club που ανηκω εγω η σε αλλους συλλογους. Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και μακαρι να συνεχισετε με την ιδια ορεξη

----------


## jk21

Οποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα ,αξιζει να παρευρεθει !

----------


## orion

Αγαπητά μέλη του gbc, παρακολουθήστε παρακάτω, μέσα από το κανάλι μας στο youtube, την παρουσίαση της κας Χριστίνας Δουκάκη, Κτηνιάτρου με Ειδικότητα στην παθολογία και χειρουργική πτηνών και λοιπών μικρών εξωτικών ζώων, του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουτρέχτης-Ολλανδία στο πλαίσο εκδήλωσης της ΕΛΙΤ με θέμα: *
«Η σωστή διαχείριση εκτροφής καναρινιών. Αναφορά σε περιβαλλοντικούς και λοιμογόνους παράγοντες που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν την αναπαραγωγή και ευζωία των πτηνών»*  

Η εκδήλωση πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 19 Απριλίου 2015 από  την ΕΛΙΤ σε συνεργασία με τη Δ/νση Καθαριότητας και Περιβάλλοντος του  Δήμου Γαλατσίου, στο  Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο «Καμίνι» του Δήμου Γαλατσίου.





*ΜΕΡΟΣ Α'* 




*ΜΕΡΟΣ B'
*




Πηγή: www.elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στην ΕΛΙΤ ! Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα εκδηλωση και με ενα ακομη ατομο ,απο τον κτηνιατρικο χωρο ( ξερετε την εκτιμηση μου για τον γιατρο του δικου μας αντιστοιχου σεμιναριου ,που εχει τελεσει και σε αλλους συλλογους , αλλα και ενος ακομα προσωπου του επιστημονικου χωρου που εχει κανει αναλογο σεμιναριο σε εκδηλωση συλλογου παλιοτερα  )  ,που μου εδωσε την εντυπωση (οσο μπορει να καταλαβει ενας μη επιστημονας του χωρου και να κρινει ) οτι γνωριζει το αντικειμενο του .Σιγουρα οσοι ηταν μακρια ,θα μπορεσουν να ακουσουν ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα .Οσοι ηταν κοντα και μπορουσαν να ερθουν χασανε την ευκαιρια να ρωτησουν πραγματα ,που ισως ειχαν στο μυαλο τους 

Τοσο οι πρωτοβουλιες της ΕΛΙΤ οσο και αναλογες καθε αλλου συλλογου ,πρεπει να στηριζονται με την παρουσια εστω των μελων μας ,οταν δεν το βλεπω απο την μεγαλη πλειοψηφια μελων αλλων συλλογων ,ενω οι εκδηλωσεις γινονται γνωστες στο συνολο των διαδικτυακων media (αλλων φορουμ συζητησεων και συγκεντρωσης γνωσης σαν και το δικο μας ,οπως και το περιβοητο facebook )

----------

